# Home made bike stands: Lets see them.



## istvisinet (May 20, 2008)

Just looking to see what others have come up with for cheap homemade bike stands. Not work stands, but just devices to keep bike propped up in the garage. Need ideas to better organize all my bikes. Thanks


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Bar ends and a seat. No Joke. You can use it on the trails too.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

Pisgah said:


> Bar ends and a seat. No Joke. You can use it on the trails too.


:lol:

I bought a workstand 10 years ago - used it maybe 2 or 3 times. My neighbor bought a mondo Parks shop work stand - he uses it to hang tires and tubes on. When I see him working on his bike, it's either upside down or leaning against the garage. :lol:

I have an 8 X 12 shed in my back yard where I store my bikes. I use big plastic coated J hooks. They cost about a dollar each.. The back wheels are on the floor and the front wheels are up,secured by the J hooks. One wall is filled with bikes, well,only 5 but room for 3 more. The other wall is shelves from floor to ceiling where I store bike parts and camping gear for my twice a year bike trips.

The bike that I'm currently riding is always stored in my garage,leaning against the wall.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Everlast speed/punching bag stand with a blanket draped around, and bungie cords.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

I made this stand from a bunch of scrap metal and a pair of vise grips. I think the base is from an old washer/dryer.  Works good. Top section is removable to clamp in my bench vise for working in my shop. You could make something to hold the top section on a wall to hold your bike. Just trying to help/give ideas.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Posted mine in the TOOLTIME Thread...


----------



## istvisinet (May 20, 2008)

These are all great, especially the vice grip one. However, I need a solution more like what bike shops use to hold all the bikes up that are on display on the floor, like the kind that the rear tire is put into. Not a work stand. I have 4 bike and can't hang from ceiling or the wall and am tired of leaning them all up on each other which makes getting one out a real pain and usually cause scraps and scratches due to pedals.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Hang 'em from walls or ceiling with hooks available at your hardware store?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Really nice work bench but where's the bike storage rack the OP is asking about? I see your bike leaning over against a cabinet.

No worries, though. I have a hard time reading the OP's posts too.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's something built out of pvc pipe for a truck bed but you could design and build something similar for the garage floor. Could also be built out of 2 X 4s.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

like this, it works great i have another piece that extends upwards that holds my hydro pack shoes and helment


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

pic didnt work ill try again on my pc when i get home


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

istvisinet said:


> However, I need a solution more like what bike shops use to hold all the bikes up that are on display on the floor, like the kind that the rear tire is put into. Not a work stand. I have 4 bike and can't hang from ceiling or the wall and am tired of leaning them all up on each other which makes getting one out a real pain and usually cause scraps and scratches due to pedals.


Just buy the ones the bike shop uses. Got a nice one there for $40 bucks.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

the one i made cost about $7


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw this link in another one of these threads. I have the parts, waiting for next poker game to use my buddy's cut-off saw.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

thestig_wj said:


> like this, it works great i have another piece that extends upwards that holds my hydro pack shoes and helment


Do you find that you get more stiction in your fork legs if the ladies on the lowers are completely naked?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Screwed and glued. The tire rests on the wood base and the weight makes them stable, allowing a narrow base.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I prefer a wall. Easy to lean the bike against and you can find them nearly everywhere you look in a house or garage. I'll be sure to post pics soon


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Not home made, but works well for me. You need to pay attention to the wheel though as you could wind up resting the weight of the bike on the rotor.

http://www.amazon.com/Swagman-Bicyc...MFP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297792232&sr=8-1


----------



## daniel240 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200419669_200419669
Not homemade but for $42 you can't beat it.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

haha


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*This turned into alittle of both stands and work stand*

So, for storage I use the regular circle hooks mounted in ceiling joist, flip upside down and hangs from both rims. Simple, cheap and out of the way.
I dont have much room in my garage for a dedicated floor stand. So, I went with my own version of something I saw somewhere and my cost was under $20, add 10 if you have to buy a pony clamp from harbor freight.
Bought 5 pieces of black pipe at local big box hardware). 1" pipe,flange,reducer,90 elbow and 3/4pipe all for $15.00. Drilled one hole diameter of iron pipe, 1.312, in top of my workbench, attached screw flange on bottom shelf. This will help with rigidity which is also why I used a 1" pipe for this. Attached a 1" to 3/4" reducer at top, added a 90deg, the added the 3/4 pipe. Cut 2 pieces of scrap 2x4 to length and then clamped together and drilled hole barely larger than seat post in middle seam. To finish, put inside pony clamp on, the 2x4's, the end pony clamp. This took about 20 minutes. Now, I pick bike up with one hand and put seat tube into end 2x4, hold it there and pull the clamp/2x4 up to it with other hand and couple turns on clamp locked in. It is not easy, but simple to do. Since the hole in 2x4's is larger than the seat post, you can let the bike slide to the seat clamp or not. You do not need alot of pressure on clamp to hold bike. For when you are going to do some serious wrenching on bike tighten all pipes firmly. For me most time I just hand tighten together and it gives me some swivel action as needed. Now the best part , I unscrew 3/4 pipe and then the 1"pipe from flange and done! Stand is gone in 30 seconds, and put up just as quickly.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool. A shop as messy as mine. 










Nice design on the work stand.


----------



## Snagged7 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just put a kick stand on mine and it works great!!






















 Kidding


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

vmaxx4 said:


>


What kind of saddle is that^


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

found an old wall mount for the old box tv's hanging around the garage, mounted a metal hook that I had hanging around, done deal.


----------

